# Advice relating to egg freezing and which clinic?



## CrazyButterfly1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry please bear with me, in this post as I want to give you a brief background.

I have recently split from my husband after ten years, (he had an affair) I was initially having IVF/ICSI due to male factor. All four treatments failed with one ending in a miscarriage.

I had to then see a gynae and I was informed I had endometriosis but would require a laparoscopy to diagnose and she said there was a possibility it could have been triggered by the IVF/ICSI treatments but nevertheless after the laparoscopy I was discharged and I am currently waiting for the GP to confirm the findings.

Now I find myself single with possibly the unlikely chance of meeting anyone new so I find myself questioning whether I should freeze my eggs at the grand old age of 39. I am unable to have donor sperm or adopt etc due to cultural and religious reasons. Please refrain from being too harsh on me in this regard.

I am now contemplating whether to freeze my eggs? If so, which clinic in London or any other preferable clinic (whether in the UK or abroad) would be preferable? I have looked at Lister - would this be any good?(In my previous ivf/icsi treatments I would get at least 10/12 mature eggs)

Can anyone advise who has been in a similar situation ? Or just generally that can give some guidance? I am really lost and don't wish to lose the chance of being able to have a child because my cheating ex husband wasted the best years of my life. 

Many thanks for reading and any advice that is given x


----------

